
Ask HN: What tech choices make Salesforce Lightning so unbearably slow? - rahulskn86
Inspired by &quot;Ask HN: What tech choices make “new” Reddit so unbearably slow?&quot;
======
Porthos9K
Salesforce Lightning is kinda like React, only somehow _worse_ ; it involves
creating components using JavaScript that render HTML and CSS upon client-side
execution.

